# Humboldt County Nutrients



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone here have any experience using Humboldt County Nutrients? My grow shop is really raving them up, and I'm thinking of switching. They look like a pretty good product, but I've never heard of them before. Anyone have anything to say about 'em one way or the other?


----------



## Agent Wonderbread (Mar 24, 2009)

I just picked some of these up, growing some Hibiscus Cannabinus with them, will let you guys know how they are. The dudes at the shop said he had some very good results with them. He also said that Humboldt Nutrients have the same chemist as Advanced Nutrients, but they are 1/3 the price of AN.


----------



## DubRules (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been using Humbolt Nutrients for a few waterings now and am quite impressed with them. I use their Oneness System which includes Oneness, SeaCal, and SeaMag. I am going to start flowering tonight and will be adding their Ginormous product to my waterings. When i bought the System, the guy at the grow shop gave me their soil schedule and I have been following it exactly. On their website they have schedules for 7-10 weeks of flowering. Pretty Cool..! I would recommend this product. Im curious to see how their Organic line is..


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, guys. Yeah, I've been using the Master A, Master B, and Verde in veg for about a week now, and the only problem I can see so far is that you need to be very quick when you use it - because if you don't jump back the instant you add it to the rockwool, the plant will knock you over. It's only been a week and a half or so, but I'm very impressed thus far.


----------



## s0high (Mar 29, 2009)

I personally think Humboldt County is 'House & Garden Van De Zwann' rebranded and reprinted in English. House & Garden is some good shit, Ive been using there nutrients for a year or so now. The only supplier of House & Garden is Humboldt Supplies..... Go figure.


----------



## DubRules (Apr 4, 2009)

so humboldt nutes suck. they are making my plants grow way too fast. i think i am going to run out of room.. haha


----------



## neno (Apr 7, 2009)

they are the best if you want organic...ive been using them since ive been into the hobby


----------



## neno (Apr 7, 2009)

dubrules im an orgc grwer and the product is the fuckin shit when you team it up with fox farm soil...humbodlt grow+humbodlt honey+humbodltbloom +root success fgs and fox farm= in my opinon thats all you need ive had amazin results


----------



## DubRules (Apr 21, 2009)

word. im going to get that organic line. i am using their oneness line with foxfarm ocean forest soil. youre right, its the shit.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 21, 2009)

i use humboldt co products(bushmaster, purple maxx, and gravity) they are good products, they run a lil hot tho, so use low doses.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 21, 2009)

I used Gravity for my last grow and that shite is hot bro!! Be careful and follow the directions. Dont use more than 1/2 recommended dosage. Even 1/2 seems like NOTHING!! I used 1ml per gal and my plants exploded


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 21, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I used Gravity for my last grow and that shite is hot bro!! Be careful and follow the directions. Dont use more than 1/2 recommended dosage. Even 1/2 seems like NOTHING!! I used 1ml per gal and my plants exploded


i made the same mistake the first time I used that shit too...I guess you're supposed to drop nute strength to a 1/3 dose


----------



## Boneman (Apr 21, 2009)

I mix my nutes up in gallon jugs and 1ml is like a tear drop. Totally felt like giving it a good squirt. Even at that miniscule dosage, it slightly burned my girls.


----------



## neno (Apr 22, 2009)

another happy organic grower good luck...told ya its the shit lol


----------



## aeroman (Apr 24, 2009)

Agent Wonderbread said:


> He also said that Humboldt Nutrients have the same chemist as Advanced Nutrients


every1 sez that cant all be tru
i seen lotsa talk bout that but nothin else

ask urself why they want every1 to believe its ANs chemists they got?


----------



## NegligentMother (Apr 24, 2009)

i use Humboldts full line. i use their 3 part formula. sea cal/mag. verde. myco madness. humboldt roots. mayan mycozyme. flavorful. honey es. only thing is i use atami bloombastic instead of ginormous. 

my plants are ridiculous.

i also sometimes use Humboldt bushmaster if im growing sativas to keep the nodes smaller.


----------



## bdawgburner (Jun 23, 2009)

I was told today by the hydro store employee that humboldt is owned by one of the founders of advanced. Dont know if thats what he heard or if its truth.


----------



## Iâ¥BUD (Sep 3, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i use humboldt co products(bushmaster, purple maxx, and gravity) they are good products, they run a lil hot tho, so use low doses.


Brother I saw in another post, u seem like u think Humboldt Nutrients is the same company as Humboldt County' Own. They're 2 different companies. Some of the readers are getting the wrong info, so sorry I had to correct. Humboldt Nutrients(which ARE supposedly the a couple of scientist from Advanced Nutrients) is what this thread is about. NOW Gravity, Purple Maxx, and Bushmaster are made by Humboldt County's Own. A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT COMPANY! Emerald Triangle Humboldt County's Own is actually a dude(Doc) who owns a Hydro store in Cali called Eels River Hydroponics. Just to set the record straight. I know this is an old post as is the other one I posted in. But i feel that the people reading need to know the facts. Peace!


----------



## BIG BUDDER 33 (Dec 15, 2009)

they are the shit i started flowering at 3ft and ended up at 6.5 ft workks good with big bud ,piranha,tarantula,bud candyfrom advance nutes.


----------



## mjh0817 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok people humboldt county's own is not connected to advanced nutrients I have talked to thier chemist and growers. If using other nutes or multiple humbolt nutes cut in 1/3 dosage. I have seen side by side comparisons of this stuff done by me and I'll tell you what it produces profound effects! If anyone has questions about this stuff write me.


----------



## resinraider (Mar 20, 2010)

I use bushmaster. Great fukkin product!!!!


----------



## gunther360 (Aug 23, 2010)

aeroman said:


> every1 sez that cant all be tru
> i seen lotsa talk bout that but nothin else
> 
> ask urself why they want every1 to believe its ANs chemists they got?


Because AN is the best...I use sensi grow a&b and finish with Connoisseur a&b WOW MOM !!


----------



## Mcgician (Sep 15, 2010)

I gave Humboldt Nutrients' Oneness a shot since I was looking for a one part formula for veg with a higher phosphorous content, but ended up very disappointed. The one part formula is VERY unstable, extremely acidic, and forms a nasty film in the rez even when using airstones. Had to add a ton of pH up just to get it in the right zone, and a day later, had jumped up a full point again. I have almost an entire gallon of this stuff still, and wish I could just get rid of it. Two thumbs way down.


----------



## humboldt707187 (Sep 15, 2010)

lol im from humboldt and i never used that stuff in my life,,, either does anybody i know so,,, hope that helps


----------



## femalelovin (Aug 6, 2012)

humboldt master a&b is organic actually its veganic organic nutes not derived from animals. Plus cheaper then advanced nutes!
.


----------



## Saul Good (Aug 8, 2012)

So...y'all have gotten me confused again. Humboldt and Humboldt County? Which is the best (since some of you seem to have had some excellent results) BRAND and type for a hydro grow? Or am I off-base here (since there was a lot of mention of soiliage...) (it's a new word). Some clarifications and specifics would be much appreciated. Thanks.
-Saul-


----------



## Saul Good (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry about this, but I needed to redo my question re: Humboldt... I'm wondering which of the two companies are being recommended. Some of y'all have posted rave reviews, but haven't specified which 'Humboldt y'all are talking about. If someone could clarify for me, I would really appreciate it. I need recommends from seed to weed... 

Thanksmuch and sorry for the double posting...

-Saul-


----------



## femalelovin (Aug 10, 2012)

humboldt master A&B is all you need to know its veganic for which is better then organic and you dont have to waste time making teas and stinking up your house trust me when i say master A&B is one of the best nutes out on the market.. cheap too like 26bucks for a pound!!


----------

